# How To Forget That You Have DP (100 Percent)



## John77 (Apr 15, 2015)

Did you ever notice at times when your DP/DR went away for a few seconds, a minute, or even a few minutes? That is the PROOF that it can be forgotten and terminated from our minds. Yes my friends, that's how the cure works..... and you clicked on this because you want to know if there is anything true about the title of this topic. Yes, definitely because I will explain how it works, and worked for me and others. One of the most effective ways to make DP/DR go away for good, besides the great help available today like taking prescribed medicines, therapy, or any of these essential treatments to alter the brain mood and chemistry.......besides those effective treatments that do indeed alter happiness levels and brain chemistry.........there is one more thing that we can do that will really accelerate recovery, and that is...........LOSING INTEREST and getting tired of BELIEVING in the "theory" that the world is not real. Haven't you had enough? Haven't you suffered enough? Aren't you tired of it? Do you really believe all your existential thoughts and theories are true?......Or is DP/DR just a chemical feeling that you are producing and imagining? I GOT NEWS FOR YOU.........yes DP/DR is just part of our fantasy ways of thinking, our creative personalities, and philosophy sickness. The problem is......we BELIEVE some of our thoughts at times and get stuck on them. So really.............the cure works, when we stop believing the world is not real. We don't have to force ourselves to get better, because we all have souls, and deep down the soul knows the truth. This sounds to good to be true you say? Well guess what......It worked for me, and many others......and I was severely suffering for 2 years all for nothing. Now I'm cured from the medicine I took, and some therapy.......but mostly I'm cured because in time I stopped believing in those old ridiculous thoughts anymore. I forgot that I ever had DP/DR until I came here to help others.....and it still does not bother me anymore. I bet the DP/DR all started when your soul was not feeling too well, or was a little confused, and it doesn't matter whether it was a panic attack or not. ALL the psychiatrists, doctors, and therapists will agree that this is a disorder, but it is also hard for us to explain to them at times what it feels like because we are NOT thinking normal thoughts. They are just thoughts............and that's what causes the disorder, negative backwards thoughts and perception that stem from anxiety, or depression when our soul was not feeling too good. That's all. You can get over this......and YOU WILL.


----------

